# Restspannung FU ohne N-Leiter



## oliversps (9 Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Forum-Gemeinde!

Wenn man einem Frequenzumrichter die Spannungsversorgung abschaltet, ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass trotzdem für ein par Sekunden eine Restspannung ansteht.

*Meine Frage: 
Wenn mein vorgeschalteter FI/RCD nun auslöst, schaltet Dieser ja nicht nur meine 3 Phasen, sondern auch den N Leiter ab.
Es kann also kein Strom mehr abfließen. Was passiert in einer Solchen Situation mit dem Frequenzumrichter? Hält er das aus, kompensiert er das oder geht die Kiste dann einfach in Rauch auf?

*Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## _Eddi_ (9 Januar 2018)

Ich bin kein Elektriker, also die folgenden Aussagen mit Vorsicht betrachten:

Die Restspannung besteht durch geladene Kondensatoren in den Geräten, die wird nach ausschalten nie nach außen abgegeben (weder durch Phase noch durch N), sondern langsam über interne Widerstände abgebaut (d.h. in Wärme umgewandelt)

Und grundsätzlich muß durch Phase und N derselbe Strom fließen (genau das überprüft der FI), wenn das nicht der Fall ist, heißt das irgendwo gibt es einen Kontakt zur Erde (was potentiell lebensgefährlich ist)


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 Januar 2018)

Dein FU wird ja nicht über die Eingangsseite sondern über die Ausgangsseite und die innere Elektronik entladen. 
Da du von N schreibst wird es sich wohl um einen kleinen 230V FU handeln. Das ist vergleichbar mit kleinen FUs die per Schuko Stecker betrieben werden und Ausgesteckt werden oder halt größere wo dann per Schütz die 3Ph weggeschaltet werden. 
Hier noch ein Hinweis in Bezug auf RCD (FI). So ein FU kann je nach Leistung und verbautem RCD gerne mal dafür sorgen das dieser Auslöst.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Januar 2018)

Dem FU ist der vorgeschaltete RCD ziemlich Wurst - will heißen es ist egal. Der FU nimmt dadurch keinen Schaden.
Dem RCD ist der nachgeschaltete FU keineswegs Wurst. Je besser die Filtertechnik wegen EMV (Eingangsfilter, geschirmte Kabel etc.) desto höher die Ableitströme. Mehr als einen FU verträgt ein RCD 30mA oft nicht.
Weit verbreiteter Irrglaube: Der Typ B /B+ ist nicht FU-geeignet sondern vorgeschrieben. Er hat auch keine geringere Empfindlichkeit sondern eine höhere, weil auch Gleichfehlerströme erfasst werden und beim B+ sogar höherfrequente Anteile für die Auslösung sorgen.

Wenn es an einer Anlage Probleme mit den Ableitströmen gibt (RCD löst aus) muss über alternative Anschlussmöglichkeiten nachgedacht werden, die den RCD entbehrlich machen bzw. den Einsatz höherer Auslöseströme ermöglichen.


----------



## holgermaik (9 Januar 2018)

> st ja allgemein bekannt, dass trotzdem für ein par Sekunden eine Restspannung ansteht.


Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig.
Ich kenne FU die mehr als 10 Minuten brauchen um den Zwischenkreis abzubauen.


----------



## maxder2te (9 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> *Meine Frage:
> Wenn mein vorgeschalteter FI/RCD nun auslöst, schaltet Dieser ja nicht nur meine 3 Phasen, sondern auch den N Leiter ab.
> Es kann also kein Strom mehr abfließen. Was passiert in einer Solchen Situation mit dem Frequenzumrichter? Hält er das aus, kompensiert er das oder geht die Kiste dann einfach in Rauch auf?*


Die Frage kannst du dir selbst durch einfache Logik beantworten:

was passiert, wenn du einen Stromausfall hast? Wo ist der Unterschied zum FI?
was passiert, wenn in der Versorgung die Überstromschutzeinrichtung ausschaltet? Auch diese schaltet i.d.R. allpolig
wo ist in der Betrachtung der Unterschied zum 400V-Umrichter? (Tipp: es gibt keinen)
Wenn in all diesen Situationen der Umrichter in Rauch aufgeht, dann wäre es für den Hersteller an der Zeit, sich ein neues Betätigungsfeld zu suchen.....

lg


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Januar 2018)

maxder2te schrieb:


> was passiert, wenn in der Versorgung die Überstromschutzeinrichtung ausschaltet? Auch diese schaltet i.d.R. allpolig





Sicher?


----------



## Heinileini (9 Januar 2018)

_Eddi_ schrieb:


> ... Und grundsätzlich muß durch Phase und N derselbe Strom fließen (genau das überprüft der FI), wenn das nicht der Fall ist, heißt das...


Die Summe der Ströme durch alle Phasen plus N muss 0 sein. Die Betrachtung des Stroms durch eine der Phasen ist irrelevant, um auf den Strom durch N zu schliessen.



> ... irgendwo gibt es einen Kontakt zur Erde (was potentiell lebensgefährlich ist)


Wohl dem, der nicht der Kontakt zur Erde ist!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Januar 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der nicht der Kontakt zur Erde ist!



Abgehoben kann also gut sein


----------



## oliversps (10 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mehr als einen FU verträgt ein RCD 30mA oft nicht.
> 
> Erstmal danke an alle für die hilfreichen Antworten.
> Aber "Weißnix" Antwort macht mich etwas stutzig.
> ...


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Januar 2018)

Ich würde hier - sofern nicht vorgeschrieben - auf den FI verzichten.
Andernfalls dürfte wohl ein B-Typ angezeigt sein. 100 oder 300mA. Hängt von Leitungslängen, Filterbeschaltung usw. ab.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> weißnix_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mehr als einen FU verträgt ein RCD 30mA oft nicht.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Vacon (10 Januar 2018)

Hm.

Ich weiß ja nicht, in welcher Konstellation (gleichzeitig?`? und mit voller Leistung??) alle Motoren am FU mal laufen sollen, aber für 25,5 kW MOTORleistung erschienen mir 32 A NETZseitig bei  400 V zu klein.
Zum FI ist ja schon fast alles gesagt, m.E. völlig korrekt. 
Ansonsten empfehle ich die Webseite der Firma Doepke zum Thema FU und FI...

Viel Erfolg.
Mathias


----------

